# Joe Calzaghe vs Roy Jones Jr



## MLS

*
Joe Calzaghe* (pictured left)

Fighting out of: United Kingdom
Age: 36
Height: 6 ft
Weight: 175 lb
Record: 45-0

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Bernard Hopkins (Win - SD)_

*Roy Jones Jr* (pictured right)

Fighting out of: Florida
Age: 39
Height: 5 ft 11 in
Weight: 175 lb
Record: 52-4

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Felix Trinidad (Win - UD)_


----------



## nevrsummr13

Ill take RJJ with those odds any day


----------



## K R Y

Wow... Joe is fighting out of Wales... not England.


----------



## BoxingManiac

I am going for Jones. It is time that Slapzaghe got beaten. I gaurentee everybody that Slapzaghe is not going to be able to beat Rocky Marciano's heavyweight record of 49-0-0


----------



## dontazo

rjj will school him


----------



## cabby

800 on the one hitta quitta


----------



## fozzy 88

ask most of the fighters he has beating even fat head lacy if he slaps, jone WILL get knocked out 100%


----------



## Sinister

I'm looking forward to this fight, should be interesting. I'm split on who will win, but I think I'm going to side with RJJ, I think he'll be too quick for Joe and will end up stopping the fight somewhere in the 10th round.


----------



## Scarecrow

Is this fight going to be aired on HBO?


----------



## Ape City

33000 on RJJ. He will school Joe, who imo has been a bit sheltered.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

You crazy people, not enough love here for Calzaghe!!!! Anyone want a sig bet on this???

I can't believe what I'm hearing!


----------



## e-thug

Ape City said:


> 33000 on RJJ. He will school Joe, who imo has been a bit sheltered.


Sheltered? he just beat Bernard Hopkins a top pound 4 pound fighter, I think you guys are living in the late 90's, ya know when Roy Jones was 'da' man.

If this had happend 8 or so years ago then ya RJJ all the way, but 2008...im goin wit Calzaghe.


----------



## Ape City

e-thug said:


> Sheltered? he just beat Bernard Hopkins a top pound 4 pound fighter, I think you guys are living in the late 90's, ya know when Roy Jones was 'da' man.
> 
> If this had happend 8 or so years ago then ya RJJ all the way, but 2008...im goin wit Calzaghe.


I'll giv ya that. But Joe isn't exactly a sping chicken either. RJJ may have slowed down a bit, but I wonder how Joe will look this sat.



Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> You crazy people, not enough love here for Calzaghe!!!! Anyone want a sig bet on this???
> 
> I can't believe what I'm hearing!


I am not going to pretend I am confident enough in RJJ to do a sig bet. 

Now Lesnar vs Couture, i'll sig betcha


----------



## e-thug

Ape City said:


> I'll giv ya that. But Joe isn't exactly a sping chicken either. RJJ may have slowed down a bit, but I wonder how Joe will look this sat.



Unlike RJJ, Joe is still hungry. RJJ has past it, which is a shame, cuz RJJ was and still is one of my fav boxers.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Gotta go with my boy RJJ.


----------



## Terry77

I admire Calzaghe finally heading across the pond to take the big fights, but it's 7-8 years too late. 

I'm rooting big time for Roy and I think he can pull it off with the adjustments made in his defense as he's gotten older.


----------



## southpaw447

I don't see how Calzaghe can win this. His fight against hopkins didn't impress me very much.

But his beatdown on Lacy was friggin scary.

I have to go with Roy. I've been a fan of his for a long time.

I think even though Roy is 3 years his senior, he's still faster and I know he hits harder than Joe who appears to have very little zing on his slappy swatty punches.

I think Roy will win by late TKO or Unanimous Decision.


----------



## The Legend

All in on Jones Jr.


----------



## truebluefan

PPV is just 3 hrs away. Why not join us before, during, and after the ppv?


----------



## coldcall420

Who beat Roy Jones????....Oh yeah Antonio Tarver who lost to Hopkins who lost to...you guessed it Calzaghe....

Now clearly that doesnt mean that Joe will beat Roy but that brings us back to Tarver.....a southpaw with a left hook that Roy still cant see comming.....the point???

Well Calzaghe is ambidextrous and *IF* he can come out southpaw maybe and throw that left hook I think its lights out for Roy.....now thats a big if but at the same time if Joe stays conventional I still like his chances against Roy considering Joe's right and left have the same power....:dunno:


----------



## Terry77

coldcall420 said:


> Who beat Roy Jones????....Oh yeah Antonio Tarver who lost to Hopkins who lost to...you guessed it Calzaghe....
> 
> Now clearly that doesnt mean that Joe will beat Roy but that brings us back to Tarver.....a southpaw with a left hook that Roy still cant see comming.....the point???


Tarver fought a Roy Jones Jr. that went down from heavyweight and then subsequently had his head knocked off by Glen Johnson. Stlyes make fights also applies to boxing. Hopkins was winning the fight and even dropped Joe in the first until his stamina faded in the fight. Bernard fought too conservative 

Jones' defense was never perfect but he had unnatural reflexes and speed to make up for it. Too a degree I see your point but, he's adjusted lately though, and won't be dropping down from heavyweight.


----------



## coldcall420

Terry77 said:


> Tarver fought a Roy Jones Jr. that went down from heavyweight and then subsequently had his head knocked off by Glen Johnson. Stlyes make fights also applies to boxing. Hopkins was winning the fight and even dropped Joe in the first until his stamina faded in the fight. Bernard fought too conservative
> 
> Jones' defense was never perfect but he had unnatural reflexes and speed to make up for it. Too a degree I see your point but, he's adjusted lately though, and won't be dropping down from heavyweight.


 
I could write about Roy Jones for pages but like I said Tarver is a southpaw and Roy aint got much game when it comes to stopping that left hook.....Also Roy fought Antonio Tarver after going up to heavy weight then comming back down, but what about after.....

You see my point isnt that Roy had gone up then cut down....it that Roy has shitty defense against left hooks especially when they come from southpaws.....after Roy got reacclimated he was given another shot against Tarver and he knocked out even worse the second time and he was "adjusted", yeah Glen beat him too but at that point Roy had turned the corner already.......


Calzaghe wins.....watch


----------



## kilik

Ill put some credits on RJJ. His odds are good


----------



## K R Y

lol.. wow. Destroyed. 11 rounds of toying with Roy Jones. Fantastic performance by Calzaghe!


----------



## Zender

I thought Calzaghe would put on a performance but I was surprised at RJJ's lack of an answer. A great showing by Calzaghe & hopefully he fights Dawson before he retires. He's not a heavy hitter but it's just a pleasure to watch him school people like that.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Well, looks like Calzaghe schooled RJJ.


----------



## Terry77

Roy Jones Jr. reflexes and speed aren't there anymore. And at points he was still faster than Calzaghe. 

Good performance by Calzaghe, but I still feel the Roy Jones of years ago would have countered and knocked down Calzaghe more than once


----------



## cabby

Well damn, Jones was looking alright till' he started waiting. Fuckin Calzaghe was standing right in front of him with his hands down! He just wasn't letting them go.


----------



## dontazo

after that fight i think that a silva will ko rjj lol 
but rjj in his prime > calzaghe ... imho lets not frget that rjj is a legend


----------



## e-thug

Terry77 said:


> Roy Jones Jr. reflexes and speed aren't there anymore. And at points he was still faster than Calzaghe.
> 
> Good performance by Calzaghe, but I still feel the Roy Jones of years ago would have countered and knocked down Calzaghe more than once



*All* of you that bet on RJJ were thinking about RJJ of the late 90's, in which RJJ would've beat Calzaghe and I wouldve went all in. But this is 2008 folks and well ya seen it for yourself.


----------



## coldcall420

e-thug said:


> *All* of you that bet on RJJ were thinking about RJJ of the late 90's, in which RJJ would've beat Calzaghe and I wouldve went all in. But this is 2008 folks and well ya seen it for yourself.


 
Hey e-thug you mean its not the 90's....LOL I picked Calzaghe I didnt see him doin all the showboating but I thought he would win the fight.....I never expected him to keep his hands down like that......:thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i knew i should have bet with my head and not my heart. happens every time.


----------

